# Mini Cooper S



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about ths MINI Cooper S?.......thinkin of offloading the 225 TTC soon and quite like the look of the Cooper S. I've had BM's 325, 330ci, Z3 & M3.........but just fancy sometihng completly different.

I don't care if some people see them as a poofs or benders car, as it's me that drives it and me that likes them. My burd likes them and its mostly women that I see driving them.

Has anyone taken one for a test drive etc???


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Not a fan myself. I nearly got one and really wanted to like it but it just didn't feel special enough. The whine of the supercharger got on my nerves too. It felt fairly quick but nothing special...


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Hmm...I find myself in the same situation, as in I want to like it, but don't know if I can. Best way is to take one for a spin I suppose.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

Likewise... I test drove one before I got the TT.. in fact it probably pushed me into spending the extra and getting the TT :roll:

I really wanted one too, until I actually got behind the wheel..

my impressions were.. disappointing interior, eg aluminium 'look' door grab handles, 'transfer' instrument dials, absolutely no rear seat or boot space, and for me worst of all, on full lock the steering column rubbed against my left foot !! 
Still havent got over that last one ! :?

I didnt get a long test drive, 30 mins in pretty bad traffic, so I dont know about the handling at speed, but I didnt need too, I was so let down by the whole package that I didnt bother going back..

Dont really think I have got over the whole experience actually, I so much wanted to like it until the test drive..

Still, well worth taking for a spin, you might be able to live with the interior, but after a TT I doubt it... :?


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

these might be of some interest to you too...

half decent mini forum and info that I stumbled on when I was thinking of getting an S..

http://www.mini2.com/
http://www.mini2.com/forum/


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

One of my neighbours has an "S". He had a Cooper before it. His wife loved the Cooper, but finds the "S" a bit of a beast. It has a harder ride, bigger brakes and tyres and a more violent nature. Apparently it is a very different animal so try them both out if you are interested. He bought the "S" for peanuts because the bloke that had it before him sold it to buy a Mini One!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

had look at one last week in the show room as has already been said the quality of the materials on the interior is no were near the tt standards lot of alloy look plastics spoil it


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

The most important decision on buying a MINI Cooper and/or S is the wheel/tyre combination. The optional 7" spoked wheels only use low profile Pirelli run flat tyres which may as well be made of wood. The ride is harsh in the extreme .. almost to the point of being painful. Stick with the standard alloys. Build quality isn't the best, however bear in mind the c.Â£10k price differentail between a MINI and a TT ... Â£10k buys a lot of interior quality control.

My wife has a Cooper and loves it, personally I think it's a heap of junk. It's star quality has to be minimal depreciation ... (for the time being)

TJS

p.s The MINI One Diesel is a cracking car ...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I test drove them Cooper S works a few months back heaps of fun to drive and very quick if i went for one it would be the works version although at close to 22K i felt it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the replies and thanks Nimbus for pointing me towards the Mini2 forum.

I looked at a JCW works S cooper today in silver, with the JCW seats & bodykit etc. I particularly like the 18" inch wheels........they looked great and filled the arches, especially as rubber flares on the arches had been colour coded silver to match the body.

Didn't take it for a drive though as its up for 23K!!!!!!!!!! - I just don't fancy paying that for a Mini, if you get what I mean, and I can't see the residual being as good as a Cooper S. But, we don't buy fun cars and worry about residuals do we!.

There were one or two Cooper S models with the 17" inch rims on 53 plates in the 16K area, which sounds alot better, but I'll have to take one for a spin first. Salesman tried in vain to get me in the JCW Cooper, but failed. Rather than spoil myself with getting straight into a JCW, I'm going back to take a Cooper S out for the afternoon this coming Sunday.

I'll then compare it to the TT and hope not to be disappointed. Nice car the mini but the more I look at it, the more I realise its not as desirable as a TT, but then I've had my TT 15 months and fancy a chnage.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Last months EVO had a short write up on a couple of Mini's for those wanting more information.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

Cheers, will buy a copy tomorrow....if available


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2004)

Took this for a spin today......WOW!!! what a brillaint little car. Went like my old R5 turbo & brought the days of my youth back in an instant. Not too keen on the plastic interior, seemed a bit flimsy, but the car is NICE.

Might go for this one..... 18" inch rims & the John Cooper works engine re-map taking it to 200 BHP. Is 23K alot for a min?? Thats what I am trying to ask myself, but I like the car, so I suppose you have to forget about the cash.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

18fl said:


> Took this for a spin today......WOW!!! what a brillaint little car. Went like my old R5 turbo & brought the days of my youth back in an instant. Not too keen on the plastic interior, seemed a bit flimsy, but the car is NICE.
> 
> Might go for this one..... 18" inch rims & the John Cooper works engine re-map taking it to 200 BHP. Is 23K alot for a min?? Thats what I am trying to ask myself, but I like the car, so I suppose you have to forget about the cash.


Another option is to remap it and have a smaller pully fitted to the supercharger, AMD do this also a few other tunners. I'm toying with a Coopers s myself as well as a Civic R,


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

18fl said:


> Is 23K alot for a min??


I tested a works S, then specced up and it was about this.

I decided it was too much for a Mini.

Best option is to buy a used S then add Works kit or go elsewhere.

See current Autocar, they have been running an S and had the works kit added.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

Best option as mentioned is to buy a Cooper S privately and then spec it up yourself with some JCW alloys and tuninng kit, dep[endong on the cost.

I've decided that the 23K for a Mini is way too much. To be honest I could only see me keeping it for a year and after that the ride quality would start to pixx me off.

Don't want another BMW, don't want another T, don't want a Crossfire....don't know what I bloody want. If the works was 15K or so, then yes, I'd go for it.

Click on the link below to see the car in question. Opinions on looks appreciated.

http://militarytrader.co.uk/mini2.jpg


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

What about a 350z like Tim has?

Or a Boxster like many of us have?

A Cayenne/Toureg?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

Boxster seems a good choice and I was told today that it is the best car, at present, for retaining its value........lowest depreciation etc. I've become dissolutioned after losing 6 - 7 grand every year for the last 7 or 8 years, which is maybe the reason I am looking for a less expensive car, with the expectation of losing so much.

I know for a fact though, that once I sit in a Boxster, I won't see the pound signs and I'll just buy it!. Never driven one, but legend has it that its the best handling car on the road.

I'll pull up some Boxster threads and have read.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

18fl said:


> . Opinions on looks appreciated.
> 
> http://militarytrader.co.uk/mini2.jpg


Personally, and obviously IMHO, I just don't like it, the body kit and wheels just ruin the car for me. I love the look of the "standard" Cooper S, especially with the 17" wheels (though I know there are ride issues with these), but if I was in the market for a Mini, I would definitely get the Cooper S with the 17"'s and take it to AmD - much cheaper than the JCW, probably (though I have no idea really) the same sort of performance, and much better looking.

Your choice though m8, whatever floats your boat :wink:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

18fl said:


> Boxster seems a good choice and I was told today that it is the best car, at present, for retaining its value........lowest depreciation etc.


New Boxster due late 2005 (ish) though, so that will probably mean a slight hit in residuals to the current model. Just worth considering....


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

> Boxster seems a good choice and I was told today that it is the best car, at present, for retaining its value........lowest depreciation etc. I've become dissolutioned after losing 6 - 7 grand every year for the last 7 or 8 years, which is maybe the reason I am looking for a less expensive car, with the expectation of losing so much.


You're always going to lose that amount if you change cars frequently. You take all the depreciation. The trick is to buy well, not to sell well. If you buy a six month old car the majority of the deprciation for the first couple of years will already have happened. Keep it for 18 months then sell it. Instead of losing Â£5k-Â£8k for the first year you lose Â£3k for 18 months!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Boxster seems a good choice and I was told today that it is the best car, at present, for retaining its value........lowest depreciation etc. I've become dissolutioned after losing 6 - 7 grand every year for the last 7 or 8 years, which is maybe the reason I am looking for a less expensive car, with the expectation of losing so much.


Unfortunately, the Boxster might have a good retained value, but you will still lose Â£5-8k in its first year.



> You're always going to lose that amount if you change cars frequently. You take all the depreciation. The trick is to buy well, not to sell well. If you buy a six month old car the majority of the deprciation for the first couple of years will already have happened. Keep it for 18 months then sell it. Instead of losing Â£5k-Â£8k for the first year you lose Â£3k for 18 months!


Buying a 6month old Boxster you will pay at least list pice, taking an even bigger hit!

I bought my TT at 18months old with low mileage. I sold it 18months later with 40k on the clock & only lost Â£5k.

I have done the same with my Boxster, & hope to have a similar result. I aim to change it before the facelifted model becomes available.

At the moment the smart money looks to be on the new SLK, but you need to have placed a deposit a long time ago!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

> I sold it 18months later with 40k on the clock & only lost Â£5k.


Only Â£5k? I would have thought that a Â£5k loss in 18 months on a car with good residuals like the TT, especially when it was bought used was appalling. Unless of course you bought it at a dealers and part ex.ed it. Then you could expect a Â£3k hit overnight, so Â£2k over 18 months is reasonable.



> Buying a 6month old Boxster you will pay at least list pice, taking an even bigger hit!


Surely if you bought a six month old Boxster at list price, it may well have several thousand pounds worth of extras, these would effectively be free. The Boxster does have good residuals if you spec it sensibly. If not you could easily take a Â£8k-Â£10k hit when you drive it out the showroom. Part of the strength of the TT's residuals is that they are all similar spec.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> > I sold it 18months later with 40k on the clock & only lost Â£5k.
> 
> 
> Only Â£5k? I would have thought that a Â£5k loss in 18 months on a car with good residuals like the TT, especially when it was bought used was appalling. Unless of course you bought it at a dealers and part ex.ed it. Then you could expect a Â£3k hit overnight, so Â£2k over 18 months is reasonable.
> ...


I lost Â£9k in 11 months TT ownership. The worst residuals of any car I have owned. (this was compounded by AUK dropping list price by Â£5K during this time and not price-protecting the first wave of TT buyers, only the second wave.

Cars depreciate. Period.

The Mini desirability bubble will burst as production levels are now high and there are so many new ones about. Within another year more and more used examples will be hitting the forecourts/classifieds. Residuals will reflect this.

I am not a Mini fan. The body kit and wheels on the example shown add nothing to the aesthetics imho and will not carry any price premium come disposal time. Such extras tend t odepreciate to nothing very quickly.

I'd rather have a new Honda CTR than a Mini - at least it's a proper modern hatchback without pastiche pretensions. plus with decent luggage and passenger carrying capability too, and an engine to die for :wink:


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

ag said:


> > I sold it 18months later with 40k on the clock & only lost Â£5k.
> 
> 
> Only Â£5k? I would have thought that a Â£5k loss in 18 months on a car with good residuals like the TT, especially when it was bought used was appalling. Unless of course you bought it at a dealers and part ex.ed it. Then you could expect a Â£3k hit overnight, so Â£2k over 18 months is reasonable.


Compared to the Â£7k I lost on my previous golf in 7 months I thought this was good!



> > Buying a 6month old Boxster you will pay at least list pice, taking an even bigger hit!
> 
> 
> Surely if you bought a six month old Boxster at list price, it may well have several thousand pounds worth of extras, these would effectively be free. The Boxster does have good residuals if you spec it sensibly. If not you could easily take a Â£8k-Â£10k hit when you drive it out the showroom. Part of the strength of the TT's residuals is that they are all similar spec.


No, you will pay the list price *including* extras. If the car cost Â£35k new, it will probably be Â£35.5k +


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

I didn't do too bad on the TT judging by the last few posts...........5K loss in 15 months.


----------



## MCS (May 18, 2004)

I went from a Impreza P1 WR to a Mini Cooper S (House Renovation costs  money)

I was lucky enough to get a discount from my dealer (my partner worked there) and chose options carefully. The OTR price for me was around Â£17.2k with Chilli Pack, part aerokit, HK stereo etc. I then took it to BBR for the 220 conversion and with a Milltek exhaust was RR'd at 228Bhp. Eibach springs keep the suspension and travel in check without ruining the already fantasic handling characteristics.

The car has cost me just less than 19k and I reckon is more fun to drive than any TT and I wouldn't bet on it being slower than one either


----------

